# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open June 9



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

The Valenti School of Communication and Ft. Bend Alumni will hold our 6th Annual Fishing Tournament June 9, 2012 at Harborwalk Marina. Below are the details. All funds raised go towards scholarships. You can also visit us at www.cougarsaltwateropen.com

University of Houston Valenti School of Communication Alumni 
Association and UH Fort Bend Club 
present the 
Sixth Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament 
Saturday, June 9, 2012 
Harborwalk Marina


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe for us Kim


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I read the web page, but is there anywhere for details on species, how many per boat, stringer?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*good question...*



topwatrout said:


> I read the web page, but is there anywhere for details on species, how many per boat, stringer?


.....

I didn't see it anywhere either.........VB..."Coastal Bend Weigh Team", since 1999............:texasflag


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Interested but need more info as stated by topwatrout


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

That info is on the entry form. There is a link to it on the top left of the page.

• Heaviest individual redfish (slot, no oversized/tagged redfish)
• Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch)
• Heaviest flounder
• Heaviest stringer: any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and
1 redfish

Kids Division
• Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Ugliest Fish, Unusual fish, etc. Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks daniel


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, I just saw this. However, I am having to change the location of the tournament. Haborwalk is not working. It will be held at Pelican Rest Marina at Offatts Bayou. I will repost the thread tomorrow with all the new details and update the website.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yea, thanks Daniel. Hey guys I am having to change the location of the tournament. It will be at Pelican Rest Marina next to Smitty's Bait Shop. I will repost the info as soon as I get the paperwork sone. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Might be trying to fish this...not an alum yet...but will be in about 1.5 years.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Well c'mon, you don't have to be an alum, but there is a current student discount! Hope to see you there. Please make sure you saw that we have changed the location


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Prizes*

Hate to be the only one asking it, but is this a prize tournament, or just a donation and trophies?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

We can not give cash prizes. But we do have prizes. And we also give trophies. The University does not allow us to give cash.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Prizes*

Do you have a listing of prizes to be won by category?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Right now I have 3 rods and 3 reels, not sure which im giving for 1st place and which will be for second place. I am still working on 3rd place prizes.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Count me out...just remembered Ill be in New Orleans for a bachelor party during that weekend.

Definitely will try to do it next year.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

We're two weeks out! Rods and trophies will be given as rizes in each catagory. We have some great raffle items too, so come ready with your checkbook


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Just signed up today!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Assuming this is happening again this year?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yes I will be posting info soon. It's June 8 At Topwater Grill


----------

